# مجموعة من الفيديوهات الجامعة لعمليات وأجزاء السيارات..cdx.



## عبد السبوح (1 مارس 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم...

أما بعد... فهذه مجموعة من الفيديوهات الجامعة ــ تقريباً ــ لكل العمليات والأجزاء الخاصة بالسيارات...

وقد آثَرْتُ أن أضع الصفحة كاملة بين أيديكم الكريمة, بها اسم كل ملف، شاملة صورة ملتقطة من كل ملف أعلى الاسم, مذكور أسفل كل ملف حجم الملف تقريبي وزمن معظم الملفات مع ارفاق تفريغ مكتوب لمقطع الفيديو ان امكن ...

لمشاهدة أي ملف يُضغط بزر الفأرة الأيسر على الصورة الخاصة به...

ولتنزيل أي ملف... يُضغط على الصورة بالزر الأيمن للفأرة، ثم اختيار حفظ باسم أو (Save Target As)...

أسأل الله العلي القدير أن تنال إعجابكم وأن ينفعكم بها جميعاً, إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه...

وأرجو مَن انتفع بعملي المتواضع ألا ينسى أخاه الفقير إلى ربه بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب؛ حتى يقول له المَلَكُ: آمين.. ولك مثله...







CDX Global Free Video 


The 35 sample movies on this page have been reduced in size and quality to make it possible for you to download them more quickly and view them across the web.

To download: Right click and _Save Target / Link As_...
To stream video online: Left click



The lubrication system
Size of download - 2 MB
written



Using a bench grinder
Size of download - 3.6 MB
Playing time - 2min 06sec
written



Disc brake pads
Size of download - 2.4 MB
Playing time - 1min 34sec
written




Suspension force 
Size of download - 4.5 MB
written  


Checking an A/C system
Size of download - 4.6 MB
Playing time - 2min 42sec
written


 
Using a DVOM to measure continuity
Size of download - 3.9 MB
Playing time - 2min 16sec
written




Monitoring emissions 
Size of download - 2.2 MB
written



Installing a solderless terminal
Size of download - 4.8 MB
Playing time - 2min 43sec
written



4-stroke engine cycle
Size of download - 4 MB
Playing time - 2min 20sec
written




Repairing an external thread
Size of download - 3.2 MB
Playing time - 1min 51sec
written
To download: Right click and _Save Target / Link As_...
To stream video online: Left click



Replacing a fuel filter
Size of download - 3.9 MB
Playing time - 2min 18sec
written




Functions of oil
Size of download - 2.9 MB
Playing time - 1min 39sec
written



Using a two-post hoist
Size of download - 4.5 MB
Playing time - 3min 35sec
written



Hydraulic shock absorbers
Size of download - 7.7 MB
Playing time - 4min 33sec
written




Oil pump
Size of download - 3.3 MB
Playing time - 2min 00sec
written



Setting up an oxyacetylene torch
Size of download - 9.1 MB
Playing time - 5min 19sec
written



Parallel circuits
Size of download - 2.5 MB
Playing time - 2min 04sec
written




Checking & cleaning a PCV valve
Size of download - 2.5 MB
Playing time - 1min 29sec
written



Planetary gears 
Size of download - 4.7 MB
Playing time - 2min 44sec
written



Radiator pressure cap
Size of download - 2.8 MB
Playing time - 1min 32sec
written




Replacing an engine drive belt
Size of download - 3.3 MB
Playing time - 1min 57sec
written
To download: Right click and _Save Target / Link As_...
To stream video online: Left click



Rack-and-pinion steering 
Size of download - 3.3 MB
Playing time - 1min 43sec
written




Rack-and-pinion gearbox
..Size of download - 2.1 MB
Playing time - 1min 18sec
written



Rotating tires
Size of download - 4.5 MB
Playing time - 2min 37sec
written



Checking a seat belt
Size of download - 3.5 MB
Playing time - 2min 02sec
written




Removing & replacing a disc brake rotor 
Size of download - 2.3 MB
written



Using a screw extractor
Size of download - 1.7 MB
Playing time - 2min 01sec
written



Checking & changing a spark plug
Size of download - 4.9 MB
Playing time - 2min 50sec
written




Spark plugs
Size of download - 2.4 MB
Playing time - 1min 24sec
written



Single-plate clutches
Size of download - 4.7 MB
Playing time - 2min 37sec
written



Changing transmission fluid & filter
Size of download - 8.9 MB
Playing time - 5min 08sec
written




Water pump
Size of download - 1.9 MB
Playing time - 1min 01sec
written



Inspecting & testing a battery
Size of download - 7.8 MB
Playing time - 4min 36sec
written



Using a floor jack
Size of download - 6.2 MB
Playing time - 3min 39sec
written


-------------------------------------------

ملف مرئي فيديو تم اضافته مؤخرا

 


 Replacing an oil filter
 Size of download - 4.78 MB
 Playing time - 1min 58sec
written




---------------------------------------------

مصدر هذه الملفات 

موقع Automotive CDX
http://www.cdxglobal.com/


هنا اسماء محتويات الفيديو للمجموعة الكاملة مع التظليل باللون الاصفر لما هو متاح للتحميل بصيغة WMV

من هنا ثم اختر Show me a full list of CDX videos with more samples


و هنا ملفات الفيديو الحالية كلها بصيغة الفلاش FLV
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video.html


صفحة تحتوي علي ما يمكن تحميله من الموقع
http://cdxglobal.com/resources/index.html


و هذه صفحة تحتوي علي العديد من المقالات المفيدة بجانب تفريغ للكلام في الفيديوهات حيث يمكن متابعة الكلمات مكتوبة مع سماعها 
_يمكن اختيار موضوع المقال من الهامش الايسر في جانب الصفحة_
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/index.html



تم تعديل الروابط بتاريخ 28-2-2011

من مهندس ابو يوسف جزاه الله خيرا 

​


----------



## سامي يوسف 99 (24 مارس 2011)

اللهم اجعل هذا الجهد الرائع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (24 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسامkh (26 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليك ونرجو المزيد....


----------



## zizo_ppc (26 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك وسلمت يداك 
ما شاء الله موضوع قيم وأكثر من رائع
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mfathi_91 (30 مارس 2011)

احسنت و كفيت و وفيت , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (8 أبريل 2011)

nice work


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (8 أبريل 2011)

والله الموضوع مفيد ويستحق التقييم


----------



## laaredj025 (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## senan85 (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## hishis (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## الثعلب2000 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير 
ومششششششششششكور ​


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

